# My budgie's strange poop



## BudgieMonu (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi All,
My lovely budgie Monu(about 7 months old) has some strange droppings off late. It all started after he lost his fellow budgie a month back. After that we got him a new companion. After the new one came in although Monu loved him but started to overeat erratically and was mostly fluffed up n slow. The new one was chirpy and all fine. We tried different things like keeping separate food bowls etc but Monu wanted to eat from the new ones bowl. Finally we separated the two out just so Monu does not end up overeat ing due to these behavioral issues 
But Monu still kind of overeats and his poop looks weird like completely creamy (see attached picture)in color (without any dark green mix) and quite hard in texture and is like ball attached to long hard thread like structure 
We tried to give him lettuce and try to make sure he drinks enough water but really doesn't help and we are very worried


----------



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello,

Have you compared it against the ones here?

Am I right in thinking that the poop is all white? The closest one I can find is the one that says your bird may have an infection of the pancreas.

I think you really need to see an avian vet ASAP.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FurryBadgers, you need to consult with a avian vet the droppings are not normal. If there are no avian vets in your area sometimes vets that treat exotics have experience with birds.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You’re right, those droppings are definitely not normal. Especially being consistently like that. 

I wish I had an ‘easier’ answer for you, but your only option is to have an avian or exotics vet examine Monu, and run necessary tests. All the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is very important you get your budgie in to a veterinarian with Avian training for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

